# Luffy vs Zoro



## Divell (Jan 12, 2017)

Pre Time Skip versions. Who wins?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy wins. He is the MC afterall.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 13, 2017)

Zoro has never been stronger than Luffy and will never be stronger than him.

Pre Skip, Zoro gets bodied by gear 2nd. Post skip, Zoro gets bodied by Gear 4th.

Reactions: Like 9 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 13, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Luffy wins. He is the MC afterall.


Stupid reason, being MC doesn't mean being the strongest at all.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 13, 2017)

I definitely have G2/G3 Luffy slightly above Zoro pre-skip and he is still arguably is post-skip.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy wins albeit with pretty high (high) diff.

Btw i predict glory days for this thread.


----------



## Amol (Jan 13, 2017)

Such an original thread.
And equally idiotic.
Since when you started posting here instead of OBD. They did take away your thread making rights once in there, didn't they?
This thread pratically classifies as baiting.
Luffy was is and always will be stronger than Zoro. He is his goddamn Captain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2017)

Divell said:


> Stupid reason, being MC doesn't mean being the strongest at all.



Kind of does. 

In what manga has someones subordinate been stronger then the leader in what ever attribute the manga focuses on? Sometimes the MC rival is stronger then the MC or some other character but not a subordinate.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 13, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kind of does.
> 
> In what manga has someones subordinate been stronger then the leader in what ever attribute the manga focuses on? Sometimes the MC rival is stronger then the MC or some other character but not a subordinate.



That's not too uncommon. Kyoukai for instance. Though I agree that Zoro has never been stronger than Luffy, and is probably weaker right now.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2017)

'*King of Trolls*' 

Dis noob got alot to learn.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 13, 2017)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Zoro has never been stronger than Luffy and will never be stronger than him.
> 
> Pre Skip, Zoro gets bodied by gear 2nd. Post skip, Zoro gets bodied by Gear 4th.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2017)

barreltheif said:


> That's not too uncommon. Kyoukai for instance. Though I agree that Zoro has never been stronger than Luffy, and is probably weaker right now.


Kyoukai does not count  

She is best girl for a reason, and the author makes it clear as day she is stronger its not even up to debate she kills Shin. Unless the author outright throws it in your face the Boss is strongest. Obviously the author can do whatever they want with their manga but thats kind of how it works.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy wins extreme diff.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 13, 2017)

wth lol luffy wins high diff.


----------



## Divell (Jan 13, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kind of does.
> 
> In what manga has someones subordinate been stronger then the leader in what ever attribute the manga focuses on? Sometimes the MC rival is stronger then the MC or some other character but not a subordinate.


Bleach and Naruto come to mind. The main character only became the strongest at the end of the manga. And in Ichigo's case is still speculative. 
And Zoro is more of a friend that subordinated.


----------



## Divell (Jan 13, 2017)

Amol said:


> Such an original thread.
> And equally idiotic.
> Since when you started posting here instead of OBD. They did take away your thread making rights once in there, didn't they?
> This thread pratically classifies as baiting.
> Luffy was is and always will be stronger than Zoro. He is his goddamn Captain.


I can post, and the reason I was once "banned" was other entirely. As for Luffy always being stronger than Zoro, that's kinda funny, considering by most of the pre time skip Oda had to incapacitate Zoro to make Luffy shine.


----------



## zoro (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy right before the timeskip is a Luffy who went through Impel Down and Marineford

The gap between him and Zoro probably was at its widest then. Luffy wins handily


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 13, 2017)

Divell said:


> Bleach and Naruto come to mind. The main character only became the strongest at the end of the manga. And in Ichigo's case is still speculative.
> And Zoro is more of a friend that subordinated.



Naruto never had any subordinates until the end of the manga neither did Ichigo. Like i said a MC rival or whoever can be stronger but someone that works for them i've only seen that twice and the author out right says its the case. Kyoukai in Kingdom, and Escanor is Seven deadly sins. They are outright said to be the strongest in their group. Zoro has at best only been stated to be equal to luffy a long ass time ago  

Zoro is a subordinate yes they are all friends Luffy is still his captain.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy was a clear cut above Zoro pre skip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 13, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Naruto never had any subordinates until the end of the manga neither did Ichigo. Like i said a MC rival or whoever can be stronger but someone that works for them i've only seen that twice and the author out right says its the case. Kyoukai in Kingdom, and Escanor is Seven deadly sins. They are outright said to be the strongest in their group. Zoro has at best only been stated to be equal to luffy a long ass time ago
> 
> Zoro is a subordinate yes they are all friends Luffy is still his captain.


Subordinates are relative, they are the MC of their team, where Ichigo and Naruto's growing power was what make him stronger than the rest.

Zoro was equally for most of the time, constantly training to become stronger to the point he needed to be incapacitated to give Luffy a shining chance, and usually by PIS. And even now, is doubtful, remeber how Zoro semingly pressured Fujitora, while Luffy got bitchslapped (pretty much).

Oh! and Luffy is the "Captain", no one really gives a fuck about his orders, Nami is the real Captain XD.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 13, 2017)

Pre-TS Zoro has no realistic answer to Gear Second. Kyutoryu: Ashura probably bestows superior offensive power (_potentially_ comparable to Gear Third), but there is zero indication that it augments any of Zoro's other stats/attributes by a noticeable degree.

GS Luffy was soundly beating Hybrid Rob Lucci whenever the former was at reasonable health/stamina: Zoro was being gradually overwhelmed and defensively eroded by Hybrid Kaku's Rankyaku (whose barely above half of Lucci's fighting power), and had a sincere chance of losing that battle were it not for Ashura's timely activation. That's a hell of a gap to have to overcome, and one which honestly doesn't looked to have been closed nearly adequately enough in the succeeding story arcs.

Even with the substantial upgrade of Shuusui to Zoro's arsenal following Thriller Bark, he's still physically lacking to match up consistently against GS, IMHO. Though his threat level against base Luffy goes way up with the decisive edge in firepower, so he could potentially play out a war of attrition, knowing the detriment of repetitive GS performance.

Luffy, high to potentially extreme difficulty (Zoro is a ridiculously tough nut to crack open, powerlevels being relatively equal)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 13, 2017)

KaiserWombat said:


> *Pre-TS Zoro has no realistic answer to Gear Second. *Kyutoryu: Ashura probably bestows superior offensive power (_potentially_ comparable to Gear Third), but there is zero indication that it augments any of Zoro's other stats/attributes by a noticeable degree.
> 
> *GS Luffy was soundly beating Hybrid Rob Lucci whenever the former was at reasonable health/stamina: Zoro was being gradually overwhelmed and defensively eroded by Hybrid Kaku's Rankyaku (whose barely above half of Lucci's fighting power), and had a sincere chance of losing that battle were it not for Ashura's timely activation.* *That's a hell of a gap to have to overcome, and one which honestly doesn't looked to have been closed nearly adequately enough in the succeeding story arcs.*
> 
> ...



How can Zoro give Luffy potential extreme diff or even high diff if you reread the bold? It doesn't add up.


----------



## Divell (Jan 13, 2017)

KaiserWombat said:


> Pre-TS Zoro has no realistic answer to Gear Second. Kyutoryu: Ashura probably bestows superior offensive power (_potentially_ comparable to Gear Third), but there is zero indication that it augments any of Zoro's other stats/attributes by a noticeable degree.
> 
> GS Luffy was soundly beating Hybrid Rob Lucci whenever the former was at reasonable health/stamina: Zoro was being gradually overwhelmed and defensively eroded by Hybrid Kaku's Rankyaku (whose barely above half of Lucci's fighting power), and had a sincere chance of losing that battle were it not for Ashura's timely activation. That's a hell of a gap to have to overcome, and one which honestly doesn't looked to have been closed nearly adequately enough in the succeeding story arcs.
> 
> ...


Asura only increase the amount of damage that Zoro gives by number, not by attack potency.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 13, 2017)

That's a good point: extreme-diff was probably being overly generous to Zoro.

Still, endurance counts for a long way in the OP-verse, so even a noticeably inferior opponent, so long as they're not astronomically outmatched (which Zoro, for all I said above, obviously isn't against Luffy) can stay in the game for a pretty substantial time, at least in my view. And I'd be hard-pressed to argue that Zoro's physical and mental stamina aren't in the same ballpark as Luffy's.

And unlike many of his contemporaries, for example pre-TS Sanji, Zoro has a distinct edge that enables to be a perennial threat to his captain even when he's amped on Gears: swordplay and cutting attacks bypassing his rubbery composition, which largely walls or tanks blunt force trauma to nothing when against equal or slightly weaker foes.

So there's always a bit of a puncher's chance for Zoro in this match-up to eventually land one good clean strike on his captain that could potentially change the tide of battle, even with the acknowledgement that he's typically under an across-the-board physical disadvantage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 13, 2017)

Luffy effortlessly trashes Zoron with a smile on his face 

Luffy: Why so weak ? Let's put you in the trash can

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 13, 2017)

KaiserWombat said:


> That's a good point: extreme-diff was probably being overly generous to Zoro.
> 
> Still, endurance counts for a long way in the OP-verse, so even a noticeably inferior opponent, so long as they're not astronomically outmatched (which Zoro, for all I said above, obviously isn't against Luffy) can stay in the game for a pretty substantial time, at least in my view. And I'd be hard-pressed to argue that Zoro's physical and mental stamina aren't in the same ballpark as Luffy's.
> 
> ...



Well i guess iam pleased with this explanation. But some people are still confused about all this Douriki stuff and claim things like Luffy being more than 2x stronger than Sanji and Zoro, being able to stomp them, which is outright wrong (like the guy above for example ).


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 14, 2017)

What's the point of the thread i don't understand ...
I mean i would understand if your question was : what diff Zoro can give to Luffy? but who wins? is there any doubt Luffy winning vs Zoro? 
Unless stated by the author/wog subordinates < captains ...there's not a single crew where subordinate > captain except Buggy's.


----------



## trance (Jan 14, 2017)

Gyro said:


> Luffy right before the timeskip is a Luffy who went through Impel Down and Marineford
> 
> The gap between him and Zoro probably was at its widest then. Luffy wins handily



Pretty much this


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 14, 2017)

Divell said:


> Pre Time Skip versions. Who wins?


Which version of pre-TS?

If it is pre-Alabasta version, could go either way, Zoro wins more.

Post-Alabasta till pre-Ennis Lobby, could go either way, Luffy wins more.

Post Ennis Lobby, Luffy wins in nearly all the matches.


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

People always forgot that G2/G3 pre-skip have big drawback and that Zoro have far more endurance than Luffy.


----------



## Amol (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually can't believe that there are still enough tards here who idiotically think that Zoro can beat Luffy even for a single time.
I guess fanboyism is blood deep.
And then they wonder why Zoro fan base is so universally hated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Jan 14, 2017)

*X *version of Zolo will lose to *X *version of Luffy , Garp/10 time


----------



## Bogard (Jan 14, 2017)

From story perspective i think they were portrayed to be more or less equals pretimeskip until Enies Lobby where i think Luffy created the gap


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> People always forgot that G2/G3 pre-skip have big drawback and that Zoro have far more endurance than Luffy.



How does Zoro have far more endurance?

Ot: Luffy with high difficulty I guess.


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> How does Zoro have far more endurance?


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Nidai Kitetsu said:


>



Doesn't prove his claim.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> How does Zoro have far more endurance?
> 
> Ot: Luffy with high difficulty I guess.



The post above me said it better.


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Doesn't prove his claim.


How it doesnt? Zoro was standing taking the same pain and exhaustion that made Luffy unconscious, and dont forget that its on top of his own pain and exhaustion. It cannot be anymore clear.

Anyway, you guys wont believe it even Oda says himself. Ohh wait! he did, the next chapter Nami said,
_"He's always been the toughest man on the crew"_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> How does Zoro have far more endurance?
> 
> Ot: Luffy with high difficulty I guess.



People like to claim because Zoro took Luffy's damage as well as his own and survived means he has more endurance.

But they neglect the fact that Luffy always passes out after a good fight and also the fact of just how much damage Luffy took over ID and MF. Luffy took far more damage in each of those arcs than he did back at thriller bark not to mention the fact that Luffy took even more overall damage because of the drugs he was effected with. The damage he took overall far exceeds what Zoro took at thriller bark and Luffy survived that as well. Fk, at ID alone Ivan thought it unlikely Luffy could survive that, then he went onto MF and survived all of that shit as well? Come now. Luffy took everything he could, got a drug so his endurance pretty much got reset, then did it again AFTER that. He took 3x what he could overall take without losing his ability to move and he survived all of that when it all added back on and then he also survived a fking magma fist to his chest. 

It's simple Zorotard logic. Ignore feats that other character have and never stop talking about Zoro's own feats even if they are not as good.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Nidai Kitetsu said:


> How it doesnt? Zoro was standing taking the same pain and exhaustion that made Luffy unconscious, and dont forget that its on top of his own pain and exhaustion. It cannot be anymore clear.
> 
> Anyway, you guys wont believe it even Oda says himself. Ohh wait! he did, the next chapter Nami said,
> _"He's always been the toughest man on the crew"_



Made Luffy unconscious? The fight with Moria was over. There's no actual proof that the damage itself knocked Luffy out. Luffy has a tendency to go to sleep after fights. That we do know.

Link? And it's still only a character statement.

And yeah, that's true about Marineford. How does that get casually ignored?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Made Luffy unconscious? The fight with Moria was over. There's no actual proof that the damage itself knocked Luffy out. Luffy has a tendency to go to sleep after fights. That we do know.
> 
> Link? And it's still only a character statement.


Yeah yeah, excuses after excuses for dear Luffy  We know that Luffy should be the best in everything  So he was taking a nap after the fight 



Stephen's script says,
_Nami: He's always been the toughest man on the crew..._


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Nidai Kitetsu said:


> Yeah yeah, excuses after excuses for dear Luffy  We know that Luffy should be the best in everything  So he was taking a nap after the fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no excuse. It's called reading the manga. I actually think that they're comparable/close to equal either way. Nice strawman though. Yes, that is possible.

Interesting.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

If Luffy's exhausted and pain made him pass out, then why did he not wake up the second said exhaustion and pain was lifted? Let me tell you why. Because he never actually reached him limits and just went to sleep because his job was done. 

Meanwhile at ID, Luffy took way too much to the point he could not even move. Even after lots of meat that usually gets Luffy moving again he was still pooped. Then Luffy gets a drug that only ignores his damage for a short time, and he is ready to go.

At MF this happens again, he once again gets so damaged that he can barely even move, then he gets said drug again...

Then, one final time, while Ace is trying to fight an admiral, Luffy is once again down and unable to move.

That's *THREE *times. *THREE TIMES *Luffy reached him limit in two arcs that happened on the same day.

Three times what Luffy can take overall plus a magma fist while he is out cold. >>> Luffy's + Zoro's pain at thriller bark.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Orca (Jan 14, 2017)

Zoro high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> If Luffy's exhausted and pain made him pass out, then why did he not wake up the second said exhaustion and pain was lifted? Let me tell you why. Because he never actually reached him limits and just went to sleep because his job was done.
> 
> Meanwhile at ID, Luffy took way too much to the point he could not even move. Even after lots of meat that usually gets Luffy moving again he was still pooped. Then Luffy gets a drug that only ignores his damage for a short time, and he is ready to go.
> 
> ...


Yeah because we know that during the time of Marineford/Amazon Lilly/Impel Down ,Zoro was doing nothing...Oh wait!! 
No Zoro was actually fighting with a bunch of Baboon while being heavyly injured and he didn't have anyone with him to ease his pain or to make him forget it. 

The only comparison in endurance we have between Luffy and Zoro is in TB and it is a moment which were specifically create by Oda  to emphasis Zoro endurance over Luffy.

But Zorotards, disregarding feats , yadi yada...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> Yeah because we know that during the time of Marineford/Amazon Lilly/Impel Down ,Zoro was doing nothing...Oh wait!!
> No Zoro was actually fighting with a bunch of Baboon while being heavyly injured and he didn't have anyone with him to ease his pain or to make him forget it.
> 
> *The only comparison in endurance we have between Luffy and Zoro is in TB and it is a moment which were specifically create by Oda  to emphasis Zoro endurance over Luffy.*
> ...



That wasn't the point of the scene at all (that there was such an emphasis). The point was the sacrifice he made for Luffy. A sacrifice only he could do.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> That wasn't the point of the scene at all (that there was such an emphasis). The point was the sacrifice he made for Luffy. A sacrifice only he could do.


And why only him?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

A zorotard thinking Oda does something to give Zoro feats or put him over Luffy in any way.  Of course.

Oda gives no shits about feats. 

Luffy survived 3x what he can normally take and lives despite also getting a magma fist while likely at deaths door. Yet he still lives.

Zoro does not have a feat on level with that. Not even the TB one. 

But once again you prove me right. Once again you just ignore what i said about Luffy and what he took at MF and bring up Zoro shit once again even though it's clearly no where near as impressive.  I legit said all this before your reply, and you still do it anyways.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 14, 2017)

Zoro was fighting on par with Mr 2200 Doriki Kaku. 

Mr 4000 Doriki Lucci, who at times was overwhelming base Luffy, could not react to Gear 2nd at all.....how the heck is preskip Zoro doing anything to Gear 2nd other than getting ragdolled?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> And why only him?



Technically Sanji could do it as well, though judging by how little it took for him to get knocked out by Zoro, I'd say he'd die.


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> A zorotard thinking Oda does something to give Zoro feats or put him over Luffy in any way.  Of course.
> 
> Oda gives no shits about feats.



Ok. So why Oda chose Zoro do this? What was the point of this scene exactly?



Juvia. said:


> Luffy survived 3x what he can normally take and lives despite also getting a magma fist while likely at deaths door. Yet he still lives.
> 
> Zoro does not have a feat on level with that. Not even the TB one.



Oh!! So Oda cares a bout feats now? Or Just the feats you choose?



Juvia. said:


> But once again you prove me right. Once again you just ignore what i said about Luffy and what he took at MF and bring up Zoro shit once again even though it's clearly no where near as impressive.  I legit said all this before your reply, and you still do it anyways.



I don't ignore anything i just remind you what Zoro as to deal with.
From the moment Zoro land on Mihawk island to the moment he received the newspaper saying that Luffy has ring the Ox Bell, Zoro was fighting the baboons on daily basis.
Which means that while Luffy was eating gorgonzola, Zoro was fighting the baboons. While Luffy was eating meat during one weak on the navy ship, Zoro was fighting the baboon. While Luffy was travelling with Rayleigh and Jinbe to MF, Zoro was fighting the baboons. And , i repeat, he was doing this while being heavily injured and he has no one on his side who have a devil fruit that permit him to forget about his pain.

I don't know if i proved you right but i certainly proves how biased you are against Zoro and anyone that don't share your view on the character.



MrWano said:


> Technically Sanji could do it as well, though judging by how little it took for him to get knocked out by Zoro, I'd say he'd die.



So technically he can't. And Oda chose Zoro because Zoro can. And Zoro can because he have more endurance than Luffy. As simple as that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> Ok. So why Oda chose Zoro do this? What was the point of this scene exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coz it was a touching scene that shows Zoro's loyalty to his captain. 

I didn't say Oda cares about feats now.  wtf... 

Oh wow, lets fight some weak ass fodder baboons and compare them to Megs, 3 fking admirals among other shit.  Do you even reread what you type?

, I'm biased with Zoro. FUCKING LOL! Get over your Zoro wank already it's getting ridiculous. 

Luffy's endurance feats via ID and MF >>> Anything Zoro has ever gotten endurance wise. *GET OVER IT! *


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> So technically he can't. And Oda chose Zoro because Zoro can. And Zoro can because he have more endurance than Luffy. As simple as that.



Sanji can take the damage (unless you have to be alive for that). He'd die either way though. Luffy was passed out, so he's not even an option. You're assuming again. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> Coz it was a touching scene that shows Zoro's loyalty to his captain.



"Everything that Luffy pass through from Amazon Lilly to MF was just there to proves his will to save his brother and if someone use it as feat for Luffy's endurance he just a Luffytard that wank Luffy"

Did that work there too or only when Zoro is involved?



Juvia. said:


> I didn't say Oda cares about feats now.  wtf...



So why did you say




> Luffy survived 3x what he can normally take and lives despite also getting a magma fist while likely at deaths door. Yet he still lives.
> 
> Zoro does not have a feat on level with that. Not even the TB one.



If Oda doesn't care about feat, you can not conclude anything from MF/ID/AL the same way we can't conclude anything from TB.



Juvia. said:


> Oh wow, lets fight some weak ass fodder baboons and compare them to Megs, 3 fking admirals among other shit.  Do you even reread what you type?



Where did Luffy fought 3 admirals?
By the way who Luffy fought for an extended of time except Magellan who was not a fodder during AL/ID/MF



Juvia. said:


> , I'm biased with Zoro. FUCKING LOL! Get over your Zoro wank already it's getting ridiculous.



Yeah yeah , i wank Zoro , i'm tard and you are perfectly neutral but you still unable to refute anything i said and as usual keep calling me name because you know you are wrong.



Juvia. said:


> Luffy's endurance feats via ID and MF >>> Anything Zoro has ever gotten endurance wise. *GET OVER IT! *



By your own logic Oda does not care about feats therefore there no way to concludes that "Luffy's endurance feats via ID and MF >>> Anything Zoro has ever gotten endurance wise." 
Try , at least, to be consistent , please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bogard (Jan 14, 2017)

In Impel down the major damage Luffy got was from Magellan's poison he cured from thanks to Ivankov's hormones where he specifically stated that in exchange of 10years of his life, he could receive a boost altering his 0% to 3% chance of survival. In Zoro's case in Thriller Bark he was supposed to have 0% chance of survival. After that it was specifically mentioned that his life was out of danger, _but was still fatigued _and needed time to recover fully. So Luffy wasn't endangered anymore, he was just tired and Ivankov boosted him with hormones in order for him to ignore fatigue or injuries for a day. Then he went to Marineford where he took more damage, with the most important ones being a slash from Mihawk, a kick from Kizaru, a laser that put him down for the count until another hormone boost, a Buddha punch from Sengoku, and some of the magma attack from Akainu that Jinbei tried to shield him from after he was unconscious due to broken will and later on he got a top tier doctor that saved his life. This to say that Luffy's feats from Impel down to marineford while impressive were altered due to circumstancial moments like hormone boost or medical assistant that was there to support him. Because of this i'm not certain we can specifically use it to draw a comparison with someone highlighted more in endurance an arc before who wasn't placed in the same situation


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Sanji can take the damage (unless you have to be alive for that). He'd die either way though. Luffy was passed out, so he's not even an option. You're assuming again. It's as simple as that.



I'm not assuming. It is basically what happen. Oda chose Zoro to endure Luffy's pain and exhaustion. 
Zoro survives the ordeal.

Oda could have let Sanji do it but he didn't.
Oda could have chose another ordeal for Zoro to face but he didn't.


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

Monstar6 said:


> I'm not assuming. It is basically what happen. *Oda chose Zoro to endure Luffy's pain and exhaustion.
> Zoro survives the ordeal.
> 
> Oda could have let Sanji do it but he didn't.
> Oda could have chose another ordeal for Zoro to face but he didn't.*



The bolded is correct. Yet you follow with conclusion that Zoro's endurance is so or so much better than Luffy's. That's the flaw.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

Bogard said:


> In Impel down the major damage Luffy got was from Magellan's poison he cured from thanks to Ivankov's hormones where he specifically stated that in exchange of 10years of his life, he could receive a boost altering his 0% to 3% chance of survival. In Zoro's case in Thriller Bark he was supposed to have 0% chance of survival. After that it was specifically mentioned that his life was out of danger, _but was still fatigued _and needed time to recover fully. So Luffy wasn't endangered anymore, he was just tired and Ivankov boosted him with hormones in order for him to ignore fatigue or injuries for a day. Then he went to Marineford where he took more damage, with the most important ones being a slash from Mihawk, a kick from Kizaru, a laser that put him down for the count until another hormone boost, a Buddha punch from Sengoku, and some of the magma attack from Akainu that Jinbei tried to shield him from after he was unconscious due to broken will and later on he got a top tier doctor that saved his life. This to say that Luffy's feats from Impel down to marineford while impressive were altered due to circumstancial moments like hormone boost or medical assistant that was there to support him. Because of this i'm not certain we can specifically use it to draw a comparison with someone highlighted more in endurance an arc before who wasn't placed in the same situation



Said hormones do not negate the damage. It's still there, all of it. Ivan also said it will actually be even worse afterwards had he not used said hormones at all. Aka, said hormones actually increased the damage he received.

Damage to the point of him not being able to do anything + Hormones.
+
Damage to the point of him not being able to do anything + Hormones.
+
Damage to the point of him not being able to do anything. + Magma fist.

That's how much damage Luffy took over the course of a day. A doctor is good, but only so good. Law could only help Luffy's body. He could not give Luffy the energy to survive, he could not take away the fatigue put on Luffy's body. Nor could he reduce the damage said hormones did to him. Nor could he fix Luffy's broken mind. Put Law there to help his body, and Kuma to take away the pain, fatigue and mind and you'd have a point. But Kuma was not there this time.

As for monster, i just legit give up. I'm literally getting a headache...


----------



## MrWano (Jan 14, 2017)

The funny thing is that neither Luffy's gautlet feat nor Zoro's bubble feat are applicable to actual fighting. Zoro said that his body wasn't responding before taking the pain and for that he could literally "just" stand still. Luffy collapsed several times and could only keep going because of the hormones. So both of them can actually take a lot more pain than it seems (because they'll collapse long before their limits). At least pre-skip.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2017)

MrWano said:


> The funny thing is that neither Luffy's gautlet feat nor Zoro's bubble feat are applicable to actual fighting. Zoro said that his body wasn't responding before taking the pain and for that he could literally "just" stand still. Luffy collapsed several times and could only keep going because of the hormones. So both of them can actually take a lot more pain than it seems (because they'll collapse long before their limits). At least pre-skip.



Indeed. But the point here is who can take more without dying. Clearly, Luffy.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2017)

Zoro endurance>Luffy. 

Give Zoro drugs and he can run around getting his ass kicked more as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 14, 2017)

Nami's opinion about Zoro being the toughest in the crew >>>>>> a low IQ girl's opinion in an online forum.  

Oda couldnt make it more clear in TB. We got a direct comparison there. ID or MF is irrelevant because Zoro wasnt there. And I dont know why its such a big deal, Zoro having better endurance doesnt mean he is overall better/stronger than Luffy.

Who is the wanker here? The one saying Zoro has better endurance or the one saying daddy Luffy is better in everything,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 15, 2017)

Luffy is, always has, and always will be stronger than Zoro

he only has an edge in endurance

Luffy wins, just like he would've preskip

you delusional fuccbois need to stop


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

It's not a direct comparison. If we got to see Luffy try the same as Zoro, it would've been. 

Marineford is relevant not because it tells us about Luffy's endurance compared to Zoro's, but because we saw much damage Luffy could take before actually getting knocked out (he didn't even pass out because of endurance, but because he mentally broke).
So the point is that it's possible that Luffy didn't get knocked out during TB, but passed out like he does sometimes. Out of choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 15, 2017)

Brilliant, Luffy didnt get knock out, he passed out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

Too hard to comprehend? That's ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

Luffy passed out after a certain amount of damage and exhaustion. Zoro then took all of that damage and exhaustion on top of his own, and did not pass out. Pretty obvious who has greater endurance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

Luffy passing out because of the damage/exhaustion =/= Luffy voluntarily passing out because the fight is over. The latter being more likely because of what we saw that Luffy could go through during Marineford. 

It's not hard to understand. Either I'm done with this thread, it's like people refuse to at least try to comprehend what's being said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Jan 15, 2017)

what is there to talk about here really ? No matter what the fuck he does he will never ever beat Luffy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Luffy passing out because of the damage/exhaustion =/= Luffy voluntarily passing out because the fight is over. The latter being more likely because of what we saw that Luffy could go through during Marineford.
> It's not hard to understand. Either I'm done with this thread, it's like people refuse to at least try to comprehend what's being said.



Voluntarily passing out? I didn't realize that was one of Luffy's hobbies. I guess that's what happened against Magellan, Caesar, Croc, Lucci, Doffy, at Marineford, etc. It wasn't the damage; he just felt like passing out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

barreltheif said:


> Voluntarily passing out? I didn't realize that was one of Luffy's hobbies. I guess that's what happened against Magellan, Caesar, Croc, Lucci, Doffy, at Marineford, etc. It wasn't the damage; he just felt like passing out.



Magellan and Caesar were hax. They defeated Luffy, but not because of his endurance limit.
Against Croc he only passed out once he had carried Cobra and Robin to the surface. No knock out there. Compare that to before the final fight, where he actually got knocked out because of damage taken.
After Lucci he couldn't move and passed out after the Going Merry's funeral. No knock out here.
Against Doffy he chose to sleep instead of trying to run during the 10 mins after Leo Bazooka. But yes, there he was at his limit afterwards, with the 10 mins being the cue. Still, the smile afterwards.
At Marineford we were told that his mind broke because of Ace's death. His body stopped long before he actually fainted.

Yes, the damage and exhaustion are the reason why Luffy does sleep after fights. The point is that when he actually gets knocked out, we know that he was at his limit. If not, it's possible that he could take more, unless cirucumstances tell otherwise (as in he sleeps for days or we get a comment or two). And since we saw him go through hell in Marineford, I'd say he could've taken more. Both the Croc and Lucci fights seemed much harsher than the one against Moria as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Magellan and Caesar were hax. They defeated Luffy, but not because of his endurance limit.
> Against Croc he only passed out once he had carried Cobra and Robin to the surface. No knock out there. Compare that to before the final fight, where he actually got knocked out because of damage taken.
> After Lucci he couldn't move and passed out after the Going Merry's funeral. No knock out here.
> Against Doffy he chose to sleep instead of trying to run during the 10 mins after Leo Bazooka. But yes, there he was at his limit afterwards, with the 10 mins being the cue. Still, the smile afterwards.
> ...



Right. He "chose" to be pass out against his enemies. Fucking lol


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

barreltheif said:


> Right. He "chose" to be pass out against his enemies. Fucking lol



Another one who gets hung up in a word instead of trying to understand. Should've stopped when I said so.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Another one who can't comprehend. Nice.



That's what you get with Zorotards sadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 15, 2017)

It's sad how horrible the Luffy fans and Zoro haters are that they can't even give Zoro the small edge in 1 stat compared to Luffy (thought the manga clearly portrayed it this way).

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> It's sad how horrible the Luffy fans and Zoro haters are that they can't even give Zoro the small edge in 1 stat compared to Luffy (thought the manga clearly portrayed it this way).



It's sad how you don't even understand that it's not about favoritism. There's no Zoro hate, nor Luffy "love", at least from me (I think both have been pretty much garbage since the ts, for example). 1 stat? I've said up top that it's possible that Zoro has the edge in this stat. And I think they're comparable in several others, with Zoro having the edge in one of a few. But hey, I'm a Zoro hater, right?

@Juvia. I gave both of them a chance to discuss the topic, but all I get is a shitty one-liner. There are good Zoro fans/promoters around here. These guys are not.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> It's sad how horrible the Luffy fans and Zoro haters are that they can't even give Zoro the small edge in 1 stat compared to Luffy (thought the manga clearly portrayed it this way).



Not with what happened at MF.  Which is entirely what this debate was about.  Zoro has never took anywhere near the damage Luffy took at MF. Barely surviving TB does not go well for him because Luffy clearly took more damage than that at MF by a fking long shot.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Another one who gets hung up in a word instead of trying to understand. Should've stopped when I said so.



Nothing to do with word choice. You think that Luffy collapsed and passed out against his opponents because he felt like napping. You're delusional. When people collapse in a fight, it's not because they "voluntarily" napped. It's because their opponent knocked them out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWano said:


> The bolded is correct. Yet you follow with conclusion that Zoro's endurance is so or so much better than Luffy's. That's the flaw.


Let's agree to disagree then because for me that's clearly what scene portray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 15, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> Not with what happened at MF.  Which is entirely what this debate was about.  Zoro has never took anywhere near the damage Luffy took at MF. Barely surviving TB does not go well for him because Luffy clearly took more damage than that at MF by a fking long shot.



Zoro got a much better endurance feat on TB.

Thanks to that he's been gimped on SA.
Now from SA, you guys don't even try to scale. All you saw was Luffy's trip, what Zoro did off-panel isn't even considered in the eyes of some users here. He also kept fighting, day for day while injured and he also had no break since SA, arguably even still suffering from TB.
Now Luffy was defeated a couple of times during his trip to save Ace. If not for Ivankov and MC plot he would've died and not only once.
While those were good endurance feats he didn't achieved them on his own and even if you argue he did you at least gotta admit he cheated.
Now if we scale them the best i can see is that Luffy closed the gap in the endurance department and iam being generous.

Now this is my only response to the endurance debate. View this as you want.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> Zoro got a much better endurance feat on TB.
> 
> Thanks to that he's been gimped on SA.
> Now from SA, you guys don't even try to scale. All you saw was Luffy's trip, what Zoro did off-panel isn't even considered in the eyes of some users here. He also kept fighting, day for day while injured and he also had no break since SA, arguably even still suffering from TB.
> ...



TB was not a much better endurance feat at all. >_> Zoro could already not move before he took Luffy's damage. He was defeated. he only *survived *Luffy's pain added onto that.

Like i've said now time and time again. At MF Luffy took literally THREE TIMES what he could take and stop moving. Zoro took what? His own damage to the point he could not move and what Luffy had taken from that point after that fact?

Luffy + Luffy + Luffy + Magma fist from a fking admiral >>> Luffy + Zoro and after healing a nice bit fighting off some low tier monkey's...

The drugs only helped Luffy keep moving, it did not negate any of the fking damage he took. In fact, it ADDED to the damage he took.  Ffs will you guys fking listen for once in your lives...



Which one can take more damage and still fight while awake without drugs is up for debate, but not who survived more fking damage. .

However, one might add the the fact that Luffy got an endurance buff because of what happened at ID and MF and also the fact he was on a much harsher island than Zoro for the two year time skip.

Luffy needs G4 to beat the animals on his island. Not to mention just using G4 would constantly push his body to the limit and as such increase his endurance further. 

Zoro beat all the monkey's on his island before the time skip even began.


----------



## MrWano (Jan 15, 2017)

barreltheif said:


> Nothing to do with word choice. You think that Luffy collapsed and passed out against his opponents because he felt like napping. You're delusional. When people collapse in a fight, it's not because they "voluntarily" napped. It's because their opponent knocked them out.



Are you retarded? I'm talking after the fights, not in a fight. There's a difference between getting knocked out and resting after a harsh or even life threatening battle. You're straw manning because, once again, you're incapable of comprehending what I'm saying.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> TB was not a much better endurance feat at all. >_> Zoro could already not move before he took Luffy's damage. He was defeated. he only *survived *Luffy's pain added onto that.



Zoro remained conscious and standing after taking Luffy's+Zoro's damage. Luffy was knocked out just by part of that damage. And no, he wasn't taking a nap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

barreltheif said:


> Zoro remained conscious and standing after taking Luffy's+Zoro's damage. Luffy was knocked just by part of that damage. And no, he wasn't taking a nap.



Yea, because if we went to sleep he would have died.

Show me where Luffy has ever went to sleep while his enemy was still around. Luffy forces himself to stay awake until the very end no matter what. While the enemy is alive and Luffy has a job to do HE WILL NOT fall to sleep. Only after the enemy has been defeated does Luffy finally go to sleep for a nap to recover. Go on, bring up the DD fight i dare you. I already have my counter ready. 

This is so fking obviously Oda may as well be hitting you in the face with the fking fact.  It's the same fking way in real life. Get to the point you are so exhausted to go on, you'll still be able to push your self to your bed, then all of a sudden you just pass out on the bed and wake up like 10 hours later without even having your cover over you or taking your clothes off.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

Juvia. said:


> Yea, because if we went to sleep he would have died.
> 
> Show me where Luffy has ever went to sleep while his enemy was still around. Luffy forces himself to stay awake until the very end no matter what. While the enemy is alive and Luffy has a job to do HE WILL NOT fall to sleep. Only after the enemy has been defeated does Luffy finally go to sleep for a nap to recover. Go on, bring up the DD fight i dare you. I already have my counter ready.
> 
> This is so fking obviously Oda may as well be hitting you in the face with the fking fact.  It's the same fking way in real life. Get to the point you are so exhausted to go on, you'll still be able to push your self to your bed, then all of a sudden you just pass out on the bed and wake up like 10 hours later without even having your cover over you or taking your clothes off.



Luffy has fallen unconscious many times when his opponent was still around. It happened with Doffy (the first time), with Big Mom's army, with Caesar, with Magellan, and numerous other times. It's called losing.

Luffy has also fallen unconscious several times immediately after landing the finishing blow on his opponent. Two examples would be Doflamingo (the second time) and Moria. In these cases, the damage and exhaustion from the fight knocked him out, but he managed to hang on to consciousness just long enough to land the final blow.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

With Doffy is the perfect way for me to say Luffy goes to sleep when he wants to. He said he could run for the time being if needed. Yet, the second someone else chooses to run for him he simply lets himself fall to sleep to recover that much faster. 

Vs Big Mom's army is Luffy vs a yonko crew, Zoro would fall just as fast if not faster.

Megs and CC used hax, Zoro would fall just as fast vs them. 

Numerous othertimes ehh? Post all of them so i can counter every single one of them and show you why Zoro would not do any better in said situation.


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 15, 2017)

Luffy was sleeping, he was sleeping so hard that ursus shock couldnt wake him up. 
According to another genius, Luffy _voluntarily passed out_, I was not aware of that new technique, haha.

Lets put it this way, Zoro was also _sleeping_ after taking Luffy's pain and that again proves his superiority  

In all seriousness, Zoro has superior endurance, its not debatable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 15, 2017)

Nidai Kitetsu said:


> Luffy was sleeping, he was sleeping so hard that ursus shock couldnt wake him up.
> According to another genius, Luffy _voluntarily passed out_, I was not aware of that new technique, haha.
> Lets put it this way, Zoro was also _sleeping_ after taking Luffy's pain and that again proves his superiority
> Zoro has superior endurance, its not debatable.



Don't forget that Zoro actually didn't fall unconscious after Kuma put Luffy's damage in him. He even remained standing.
But I'm sure the difference was just that Luffy was feeling a little sleepy after fighting Moria so he took a nap, while Zoro wasn't sleepy. Nothing to do with a difference in endurance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Jan 15, 2017)

i really dont know why TB feat is brought out in a fight . He was already unable to fight and the feat shows it takes long ass time to make Zolo unconscious through pain but _not to defeat him_. He was already defeated . He would be a vegetable in a fight in that condition .


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> i really dont know why TB feat is brought out in a fight . He was already unable to fight and the feat shows it takes long ass time to make Zolo unconscious through pain but _not to defeat him_. He was already defeated . He would be a vegetable in a fight in that condition .



Pretty much.

Does not matter if you go to sleep or stay awake. Once you are unable to fight there is no difference. If the opp wants you dead, you die. 

Plus, there is also the fact this is Kuma, someone who wanted to help the SHs. For all we know he was just testing Zoro and didn't even mean to kill him in the first place.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2017)

@Marcelle.B @Gyro
Please close this cancerous thread.
It is not going to have any kind of healthy discussion.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2017)

S


Amol said:


> @Marcelle.B @Gyro
> Please close this cancerous thread.
> It is not going to have any kind of healthy discussion.




stop trying to ruin the fun amol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nidai Kitetsu (Jan 15, 2017)

First excuse, Read ID and MF for Luffy's endurance feats. What happened in Thriller Bak? We cant remember.
Next excuse, Luffy was sleeping in TB. He actually voluntarily passed out 
Next excuse, Zoro taking pain doesnt prove anything, he already lost.
Final excuse, Kuma showed Zoro mercy 

I am starting to feel sorry for you guys as you are so desperate  Its time to stop posting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## batman22wins (Jan 16, 2017)

Even if Luffy fanboys want to say Luffy wasn't at his limit at that point. Guess what? Unconscious Luffy took Kuma Ursas shock while unconscious on the floor. You fanboys love to ignore that. Also that the chapter before that Oda highlighted the strawhats saying they need to get stronger because Luffy is hurting himself too much then long behold two chapters later Zoro did something and didn't tell Luffy because it would of hurt his feeling. Yea, but lets ignore all that forshadowing and ither stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jan 16, 2017)

*King of Trolls

This dude is my new favorite poster.*


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 16, 2017)

For those who said that Zoro would win, how the hell Zoro accepted to have a captain equal or weaker than him ?
I would like you to show me a crew where the captain is equal or weaker than his vice captain in OP.
That doesn't even exist in the manga, as far as I know, the captain is the strongest man or woman in his or her own crew.
Luffy is the captain, he always destroyed the strongest opponent, Zoro always fought the vice captain or the second strongest.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 16, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> For those who said that Zoro would win, how the hell Zoro accepted to have a captain equal or weaker than him ?


Luffy is the captain, he always destroyed the strongest opponent, Zoro always fought the vice captain or the second strongest.[/QUOTE]
Zoro and Luffy's strength do not always grow in a constant line. Because of that, it's likely that they will each be the strongest during different times considering how close they are in power. So since Luffy generally is as strong as him, Zoro respects his strength, even during the times when Zoro might be slightly ahead. Also, at Baratie and TB, Zoro fought stronger opponents than Luffy. 



Akira1993 said:


> I would like you to show me a crew where the captain is equal or weaker than his vice captain in OP.
> That doesn't even exist in the manga, as far as I know, the captain is the strongest man or woman in his or her own crew.


We have at least the Buggy Pirates and the original Sun Pirates and some arguable ones like the Blackbeard Pirates before BB got the Gura, the Strawhat Pirates and the Kid Pirates. Possibly some crew that I don't know of.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Luffy is the captain, he always destroyed the strongest opponent, Zoro always fought the vice captain or the second strongest.


Zoro and Luffy's strength do not always grow in a constant line. Because of that, it's likely that they will each be the strongest during different times considering how close they are in power. So since Luffy generally is as strong as him, Zoro respects his strength, even during the times when Zoro might be slightly ahead. Also, at Baratie and TB, Zoro fought stronger opponents than Luffy.


We have at least the Buggy Pirates and the original Sun Pirates and some arguable ones like the Blackbeard Pirates before BB got the Gura, the Strawhat Pirates and the Kid Pirates. Possibly some crew that I don't know of.[/QUOTE]
True, but Zoro horribly lose against Mihawk and Kuma, that wasn't even a fight.
Mihawk wasn't the true antagonist of the Baratie arc, same with Kuma.
I fail to understand what you are trying to say about those crews ? The captain wasn't the strongest ?


----------



## Dunno (Jan 17, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> True, but Zoro horribly lose against Mihawk and Kuma, that wasn't even a fight.
> Mihawk wasn't the true antagonist of the Baratie arc, same with Kuma.
> I fail to understand what you are trying to say about those crews ? The captain wasn't the strongest ?


In the first two cases, the captain is/was definitely not the strongest. In the latter three, it's questionable whether the captain is the strongest.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dunno said:


> In the first two cases, the captain is/was definitely not the strongest. In the latter three, it's questionable whether the captain is the strongest.


Fisher tiger was considered to be the strongest in his crew *at that time* : 
Same with Buggy in the east blue arc, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 17, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Fisher tiger was considered to be the strongest in his crew *at that time* :
> Same with Buggy in the east blue arc, if I recall correctly.


No. Strawberry said that Jinbe was physicaly as strong as Tiger.


----------



## Jin22 (Jan 20, 2017)

This again? Smh


----------



## ajinko (Jan 20, 2017)

Zoro hasn't shown anything superior to g2/g3 luffy. Luffy can beat him with elephant gatling. G4 would be overkill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 21, 2017)

ajinko said:


> Zoro hasn't shown anything superior to g2/g3 luffy. Luffy can beat him with elephant gatling. G4 would be overkill.



^ Too stupid to read op and blinded by hate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Fisher tiger was considered to be the strongest in his crew *at that time* :
> Same with Buggy in the east blue arc, if I recall correctly.


You can't possibly be trying to make a comparison between those guys to argue for Luffy being the strongest on his group.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 24, 2017)

Divell said:


> You can't possibly be trying to make a comparison between those guys to argue for Luffy being the strongest on his group.


I am trying to make an analogy here. In case that you doesn't get it.
Anyways, via feats and portrayal, for now, Luffy is indeed stronger than Zoro.


----------



## Divell (Jan 25, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> I am trying to make an analogy here. In case that you doesn't get it.
> Anyways, via feats and portrayal, for now, Luffy is indeed stronger than Zoro.


This is Pre Timeskip.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 25, 2017)

Divell said:


> This is Pre Timeskip.


Still currently but nice try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 25, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Still currently but nice try.


The fight is Pre-Time Skip versions dumbass.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 25, 2017)

Divell said:


> The fight is Pre-Time Skip versions dumbass.


I know, just waited to test you out about that too ...
Since we never know about you.


----------



## Divell (Jan 25, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> I know, just waited to test you out about that too ...
> Since we never know about you.


I literally wrote in the OP, since I made the threat, Pre-Time Skip versions. What is there to know besides that?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 25, 2017)

Divell said:


> I literally wrote in the OP, since I made the threat, Pre-Time Skip versions. What is there to know besides that?


Nothing I guess....
For now.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 25, 2017)

TheWiggian said:


> It's sad how horrible the Luffy fans and Zoro haters are that they can't even give Zoro the small edge in 1 stat compared to Luffy (thought the manga clearly portrayed it this way).



Didn't you see my post?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## zoro (Jan 25, 2017)

Now let's keep it civil shall we

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 25, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> Didn't you see my post?


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 26, 2017)

The more things change, the more they stay the same 

Zoro loses to his captain.


----------



## batman22wins (Jan 28, 2017)

Amol said:


> Such an original thread.
> And equally idiotic.
> Since when you started posting here instead of OBD. They did take away your thread making rights once in there, didn't they?
> This thread pratically classifies as baiting.
> Luffy was is and always will be stronger than Zoro. He is his goddamn Captain.


Not true, he surpassed Zoro EL, but Zoro caught up in TB


----------



## batman22wins (Jan 28, 2017)

KaiserWombat said:


> That's a good point: extreme-diff was probably being overly generous to Zoro.
> 
> Still, endurance counts for a long way in the OP-verse, so even a noticeably inferior opponent, so long as they're not astronomically outmatched (which Zoro, for all I said above, obviously isn't against Luffy) can stay in the game for a pretty substantial time, at least in my view. And I'd be hard-pressed to argue that Zoro's physical and mental stamina aren't in the same ballpark as Luffy's.
> 
> ...


Man stop this nonesense about G2 and Zoro can't keep up. Injured and tired Zoro dodged Kuma paw cannon and Kima when he appeared behind him. Not only that, he dodged Kuma laser after Usisas shock. And you Luffy fans like to talk about Luffy was just napping. Ok you wamt to talk nonesense. I can say than Luffy took Kuma usas shock technique with no guard up. You also havevto remember in part 1 Luffy gear 2 hurts him and he combined it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 23, 2017)

Cool, a pre-ts thread.

Zoro caught back up to Luffy at Thriller Bark with his new sword which was hyped up quite a bit by Zoro himself. 

Zoro was able to stay conscious with all of Luffy's pain while Luffy was knocked out. Zoro also easily knocked out Sanji even though Zoro had done more fighting at that point. 

The One Piece Yellow databook, which are done by Oda, says Zoro and Luffy have similar battle powers.


----------



## Rock lee rumble (Mar 8, 2017)

MrWano said:


> Technically Sanji could do it as well, though judging by how little it took for him to get knocked out by Zoro, I'd say he'd die.



_Some of this Zoro fandom is really quite sad. How can you just ignore the fact that Kuma had dropped a bomb on the whole island knocking almost everyone out, the fact that Zoro and Sanji where still conscious is a huge plus for both of them; then ignoring the fact that Zoro caught Sanji by complete surprise and almost sucker punched him if you may because he wouldn't allow a comrade to potentially die in front of him; Sanji was completely unaware that Zoro was gonna attack him and was barely able to stand.....but no the fandom for Zoro is too strong people ignore what Oda writes._


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Outside of the story Luffy would end up winning. But no way in hell is Oda gonna show a conclusive fight between Zoro vs Luffy.


----------



## Pirateer (Mar 16, 2017)

Pre-skip zoro and luffy are quite close in power, it would probably be a high(high)/extreme diff win for Luffy


----------



## drew8324 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank 


Amol said:


> Such an original thread.
> And equally idiotic.
> Since when you started posting here instead of OBD. They did take away your thread making rights once in there, didn't they?
> This thread pratically classifies as baiting.
> Luffy was is and always will be stronger than Zoro. He is his goddamn Captain.



Thank You oh "Chief of Wisdom"



barreltheif said:


> That's not too uncommon. Kyoukai for instance. Though I agree that Zoro has never been stronger than Luffy, and is probably weaker right now.



Kyou kai is not stronger than Shin. Its that ridiculous Preistess Dance. Kyou Kai is fragile. I'd like to see her go aginst Fu Tei.



Amol said:


> I actually can't believe that there are still enough tards here who idiotically think that Zoro can beat Luffy even for a single time.
> I guess fanboyism is blood deep.
> And then they wonder why Zoro fan base is so universally hated.




Zoro is Itachi. The same fans, same mannerisms(mostly). Thier will always be wankers. Im a personal fan of Mihawk, Eustass D Kidd, and Garp


----------



## Mrlowrider (Mar 24, 2017)

Zoro is a puss. Luffy would wreck him

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

